

iPhone Developer Websites - collistaeed
http://iphone.appstorm.net/roundups/design/40-stunning-iphone-developer-websites/

======
Tichy
Advertising, love it or hate it.

Edit: to elaborate, seeing all those ads makes me kind of sick. As long as you
keep believing and have the money to buy more apps, maybe you can remain in a
kind of Disneyland, where everything is fancy and colorful. Very few of the
presented apps provide any real value, though - definitely not compared to the
"pomp" they are presented with.

------
betterlabs
Nice list and awesome looking sites. I wonder though - does anyone really
visit these websites, discover the app and buy/install it?

~~~
collistaeed
Only when the sites are featured in a roundup that appears on Hacker News :-)

------
stcredzero
The DJ app looks interesting. I'm wondering when someone's going to do their
iPad take on Reactable.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm_FzLya8y4>

------
tcc619
does anyone have a list of great android developer websites?

~~~
CrazedGeek
Here are two I like:

<http://www.biggu.com/apps/shopsavvy-android/>

<http://replicaisland.net/>

------
hiralove
nice list .. here what i found :
[http://resources.savedelete.com/60-astonishing-iphone-
applic...](http://resources.savedelete.com/60-astonishing-iphone-application-
websites-for-design-inspiration.html)

